# Excitador programable con pll mc145151p2



## motato (Sep 22, 2012)

Que tal amigos les cuento, tengo un excitador de fm controlado por pll con el integrado mc145151p2, y lo tengo ajustado a la frecuencia de 100.5 Mhz, necesito cambiarla a 105.3 Mhz
y no he encontrado alguna tabla para efectuar el cambio, tiene 12 microswich los cuales están divididos en una serie de 8 y el restante 4 sumando 12 interruptores, he buscado este tipo de circuito y su tabla de programación y no puedo hallar la solución, agradecería si alguien tiene información para solucionar esta duda. Adjuntare una foto para que lo aprecien


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2012)

En el datasheet del *MC145152P2* te dice como programar los DipSwitch´s


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

Como dijo un amigo:

_"Simple: Hay un cristal de referencia, luego un divisor programable. De 
ahi sale una frecuencia de referencia que permanece fija, ya que ese 
divisor programable esta configurado fijo, soldando las patillas 
respectivas a masa o Vcc. Esa frecuencia es de 6.25kHz en este 
excitador. Luego hay otro divisor programable, que tiene la mayoria de 
sus entradas conectadas a los dip switch, y las otras fijas. La 
frecuencia que debe entrar al chip PLL es simplemente la frecuencia de 
referencia, multiplicada por el factor de division configurado en el 
segundo dividor programable. Y como este excitador utiliza un prescaler, 
la frecuencia del oscilador va a ser esa frecuencia de entrada al chip, 
multiplicada por el factor de division del prescaler.

Por ejemplo, si pones el switch de la entrada N10 apagado, y todos los _ _
demas encendidos, te queda el N10 en logico 1 y los demas en cero. Eso 
da un factor de division de 2 elevado a 10, es decir, 1024. Por lo tanto 
la frecuencia de entrada al chip va a ser 6.4MHz, y como el prescaler 
divide por 16, el excitador va a transmitir en 102.4Mhz. Si ahora ademas 
apagas el primer switch, el que va a N0, le sumas 2 elevado a cero a la 
cifra, es decir 1. Asi el factor de division queda en 1025, y la 
frecuencia de transmision cambia a 102.5MHz. Y asi. En resumen, la cifra 
binaria que le pones con los dip switch, multiplicada por 100kHz, da la 
frecuencia de transmision.

Asi entonces, si quieres transmitir en 97.3MHz, necesitas un factor de _ _
division de 973. Eso en binario es 01111001101, corresponiente a las 
entradas N10 hasta N0. Asi entonces, de abajo hacia arriba, los switch 
tienen que estar en ON OFF OFF OFF ON ON OFF OFF ON OFF.

Observar_ _que para el rango de la banda de FM, nunca se requiere que N9 y 
N8 tengan valores distintos. Por eso se unen los dos en un solo switch."

_Mira por* aquí* a ver si ésto te ayuda, no sé cómo lo tienes configurado.
Saludos


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 28, 2013)

es muy fácil te dejo la tabla para que te guíes es como el del m31


----------



## Dircio (Mar 5, 2013)

motato dijo:


> Que tal amigos les cuento, tengo un excitador de fm controlado por pll con el integrado mc145151p2, y lo tengo ajustado a la frecuencia de 100.5 Mhz, necesito cambiarla a 105.3 Mhz
> y no he encontrado alguna tabla para efectuar el cambio, tiene 12 microswich los cuales están divididos en una serie de 8 y el restante 4 sumando 12 interruptores, he buscado este tipo de circuito y su tabla de programación y no puedo hallar la solución, agradecería si alguien tiene información para solucionar esta duda. Adjuntare una foto para que lo aprecien


 oye amigo que resultados obtubiste con tu placa, se parece a los que vende un chileno de apodo munenito y que no quiere que se pida ayuda much menos subir su placa. ojala puedas comentar como te fué, pudiste cambiar de frecuencia?


----------



## danilot (Ene 28, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> es muy fácil te dejo la tabla para que te guíes es como el del m31



Amigo el mio solo es de 5  es *88.5 off on on off off* no coincide con nada o hay otra tabla de frecuencia es pero que contestes


----------



## marcelo2072 (Feb 26, 2014)

hola necesito programar un enlace m31 placa verde en 235.600 me pueden dar una mano.gacias



Hola me pueden dar una mano la frecuencia es 234.600


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 26, 2014)

marcelo2072 dijo:


> hola necesito programar un enlace m31 placa verde en 235.600 me pueden dar una mano.gacias
> 
> 
> 
> Hola me pueden dar una mano la frecuencia es 234.600



Hola...¿Tenes instrumental?(Frecuencímetro, Generador de RF, etc)...te pregunto por que no es solo "tocar" las llaves y te va a salir andando...seguramente tendrás que re-ajustar todo para un optimo rendimiento, menos la FI y el discriminador.
Ya fue tratado el tema en el foro y si lo buscas en el buscador del foro lo encontraras.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 26, 2014)

marcelo2072 dijo:


> hola necesito programar un enlace m31 placa verde en 235.600 me pueden dar una mano.gacias
> 
> 
> 
> Hola me pueden dar una mano la frecuencia es 234.600




Buenas tardes.

Mira el Post#4 quizas te pueda servir.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola marcelo,Lo que te dice mi colega ricbevi,Es totalmente correcto! Ahora yo pregunto,es un enlace de los viejos ,con receptor a cristal? O sintetizado? .En base a esto podemos llegar a intentar algo ,por lo que contas solo lo tenes que desplazar  1Mhz,pero, para esto se necesita un minimo de instrumental,por lo menos un frecuencimetro,(suponiendo que el receptor sea sintetizado y  ademas experiencia en el asunto) ,por lo menos saber que es una conversion ,un oscilador local etc ,ya que sin estos minimos conocimientos ,la modificacion de frecuencia ,no es tan facil como parece ,suponiendo que el receptor sea sintetizado ,podemos darte una mano ,si es de los antiguos ,intentar conseguir el cristal ajustarlo etc,puede terminar siendo, peor el remedio, que la emfermedad .No te va a quedar mas remedio que recurrir a los muchachos de Villanueva o  algun colega de la zona.


Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2072 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola tengo que cambiar el tx el receptor es de otra marca y la placa es de color verde,y si tengo frecuencimetro.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola marcelo2072,Si es asi ,hace lo siguiente,en la placa del sintetizador tenes dos juegos de dips un banco de 8 y otro de 4,estimo que con variar este ultimo banco debe alcanzar para mover ese Mhz,Hace lo siguiente,sacale el fusible interno al exitador,de esta manera ,no trabaja la parte de potencia solo funciona el pll, conecta un solo extremo, el vivo ,del frecuencimetro ,directamente al disipador del 2n4427 ,si este equipo no es diferente a los demas ,deberias medir una fcia de 117,300mhz,,ahora tenes que mover alguno de estos 4 dips ,hasta que marque 117,800Mhz,una ves que logres esto el led ,que esta en la placa debe mantenerse apagado,dado que el corrimiento es minimo ,en teoria ,no seria necesario tocar nada mas ,queda colocar el fusible y ver si entrega potencia ,y con carga fantasma o la antena correspondiente ,y con un cable haciendo de antena,o con una colita de raton de un vhf ,comprobar que el frecuencimetro marque 235,600Mhz.Te preguntaras porque ponemos la mitad de la fcia,esto es debido a que en la atapa de salida ,existe un circuito ,encargado de doblar la fcia.

Pd Este es un ajuste chapucero,y de esos que de hacen ,rapidamente,De acuerdo al metodo cientifico ,deberiamos ,conocer,frecuencia del cristal del pll,factor de division de este ,tipo de prescaler y posicion de los dips del mc145152,con estos datos se obtienen numeros decimales ,que luego pasados a binario,nos dan el factor de division del sintetizador.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2072 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola Griego gacias despues te comento.


----------



## lucho salta (Abr 9, 2014)

hola muchachos espero que me puedan dar una mano , tengo un exitador de fm de digicom con el mc145151p2 y con cristal 5120 y 8 llaves necesitaría la tabla de programación desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos desde aquí Salta Argentina


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola lucho salta,Y que prescaler utiliza?.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola a todos,  yo pregunto ainda mas : caro Lucho Salta , ? como estas conectado los pinos "5" ,"6" y "7" del PLL ? , esa información es mui valiosa para si poder calcular correctamente la  programación del PLL agregado a lo tipo de preescaler enpleado mas lo cristal de referenzia ( ok , ya ese fue aclarado 5.12 Mhz).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Caenza (Ago 15, 2019)

Buenos días amigos del foro los saluda CAENZA comunicaciones, alguien me puede despejar de una duda que tengo en la programación de las frecuencias: En estos momentos tengo un transmisor de M31 de 40 vatios la frecuencia es 107.4 MHz y la requiero pasar a 105.4 MHz ó 106.4 MHz. Mi duda es en la Tabla que nos expone un colega anterior, no veo ninguna frecuencia con decimal final de ***.4 Como lo puedo lograr. Mil gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2019)

Caenza dijo:


> Buenos días amigos del foro los saluda CAENZA comunicaciones, alguien me puede despejar de una duda que tengo en la programación de las frecuencias: En estos momentos tengo un transmisor de M31 de 40 vatios la frecuencia es 107.4 MHz y la requiero pasar a 105.4 MHz ó 106.4 MHz. Mi duda es en la Tabla que nos expone un colega anterior, no veo ninguna frecuencia con decimal final de ***.4 Como lo puedo lograr. Mil gracias.


Hola caro Don Caenza , seguro que quieres sintectizar un frequenzia con final par ( 2 , 4 , 6 , 8 ) .
No se en tu Pais pero aca por eses pagos (Brasil) las frequenzias de FM Broadcast sienpre terminan em final inpar ( 1 , 3 , 5 , 7, 9).
En todo caso tendrias de saper cual es lo paso minimo dese PLL ( quizaz sea 50 Khz o 100Khz) , asi es facil hacer lo que pides.
Dime un tienpo , voy calcular aca y despues asi que listo  te paso los dados de las llaves para lograr las frequenzias de 105.4 y 106.4 Mhz .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.
P.D.  Bueno como promesia es deuda dejo aca la programación para sintectizar las frequenzias pedidas.
Para 105,4Mhz : N0=0 ; N1=0 ; N2=1 ; N3=1 ; N4=0 ; N5=0 ; N6=0 ; N7=1 y  A0=0 ; A1=0 ; A2=0 ; A3=1
Para 106,4Mhz : N0=1 ; N1=0 ; N2=1 ; N3=1 ; N4=0 ; N5=0 ; N6=0 ; N7=1 y  AO=1 ; A1=0 ; A2=1 ; A3=1
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

